# Roach Problem



## flamingvan (Sep 15, 2017)

Also, was just thinking. I have new cellulose insulation which contains boric acid. If I did have a leak I imagine the water would get saturated with the acid. So what were those little bastards drinking???


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

They can get fluid from eating other bugs, your toilet, plant dirt, a dishwasher, a damp glass, toothbrush, etc. Don't drive yourself crazy since you don't see them now.

Here's some interesting facts: 

http://www.pestworld.org/news-hub/pest-articles/fascinating-cockroach-facts/


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

At my beach house, we have giant roaches that they call palmetto bugs. They are all over the place and love to find their way inside through any gap they can find. I found an amusing way to catch and kill dozens over night. Take a plastic storage container and fill it with a half inch or so of wine and place it where you've been seeing roaches. Leave it overnight and the next day, it will be full of roaches. Kill them and dispose of their bodies. I've had really good luck with ChocoVino chocolate wine. I got the most roaches using it.

To get rid of them completely for a long period of time I find that broadcast spreading Spectracide Traizicide granules around my house and yard does the trick. Plus it kills all sorts of other bad and annoying insects like fleas, ticks and grubs. I didn't see a lot of palmetto bugs in my yard last time I was there but I applied Triazicide anyway. That night, there were roaches scurrying all over the place. They'd eventually stop, start twitching and die. The next day, there were hundreds of dead roaches all over the yard. I guess they really like the taste of the granules.

One thing I found out about triazicide is that mice must like the smell because I left an open bag in my garage for a while and I started noticing a dead smell but couldn't find the source until I had to spot treat some fire ants. There were at least a dozen mice corpses in the triazicide bag. I always make sure to seal the bag now.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Using it often can kill neighborhood cats & with enough, dogs. My vet just warned me.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pyrethroid#Safety_and_effectiveness


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

Nik333 said:


> Using it often can kill neighborhood cats & with enough, dogs. My vet just warned me.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pyrethroid#Safety_and_effectiveness


If they eat a bag of granules, possibly but not from application to the yard per the instruction.

Triazicide contains Gamma-cyhalothrin in a concentration of .05%. Unless you somehow get your cat to eat a lot of the granules, your cat will suffer no adverse effects. 

Many people mistakenly and purposely put flea medicine intended for dogs on their cat. If high enough concentration, cats will suffer from pyrethrin or pyrethroid toxicity which you typically notice as tremors and twitching.

Many common flower will harm your pets including chrysanthemums. Chrysanthemums contain pyrethrins. Gamma-cyhalothrin is a pyrethroid which is just a synthetic pyrethrin. If your cat eats enough chrysanthemum, it will suffer the same toxicity as if if was exposed to a pyrethroid.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

KHouse75 - My cats don't eat chrysanthemums. 

You must have read the same literature as I did before I wrote that. As I said my vet warned me. Cats are more at risk than dogs but dogs can be. I don't want to debate this here.

You can read the SDS. The knowledge about risk to cats is newer than the SDS, but it does mention the environment. I'm not saying don't use it, just be aware. You mentioned the mice. Another article from a Univ. Vet. stated that a small dog would be at risk & the person should wait 7 days to let the dog out. Risk was licking fur or paws that had been contaminated.

http://www.spectracide.com/labels-and-sds.aspx

My point was that a few roaches that went away with Boric Acid aren't worth stressing over.


----------



## preeber (Sep 19, 2017)

I live in the south and we are always fighting bugs. I would wait and if you don't see any more don't do anything (probably just hitched a ride in). If you see more, try and figure out how they are getting in so you can block it or you will just be fighting an endless battle (there are more of them than you). With a lot of bugs, if you use bait, you want to do outside so you aren't just attracting them in.


----------

